# Deal Extreme and how reliable it is



## cubedude456 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there i was wondering how reliable is deal extreme because i just ordered a gigaminx off of there and i was wondering what are my chances that it will come


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 14, 2010)

It's pretty much liek popbuying, which is GOOD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyYG6STstYc
If you watched it, then you can tell that the guy there is excited like a kid on Halloween with Unlimited Candy hack on.


----------



## ianini (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess your going to find out.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> kid on Halloween with Unlimited Candy hack on.


Made me Lol.
@OP, Dealextreme is fairly reliable. If for some reason your package does not arrive, E-mail them. A piece of one of my cubes broke, I E-mailed them and they sent me a new cube.


----------



## PatrickT (Feb 14, 2010)

FYI it's chinese new year, so those companies shut down for like 2 weeks. I've always found deal extreme to be quite reliable, just slow when it comes to shipping. Especially around this time of year.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's pretty much liek popbuying, which is GOOD.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyYG6STstYc
> If you watched it, then you can tell that the guy there is excited like a kid on Halloween with Unlimited Candy hack on.



i swear. i thought he was gay the first few seconds into the video. :

Oh well. I subscribed. But not with this account.


----------

